
What are some examples of people working alone on a project for 10+ years? - panic
https://www.reddit.com/r/history/comments/2xt5e2/what_are_some_examples_of_people_who_worked_alone/
======
seven4
What a delectable rabbit hole! My favorite from that thread probably Dwarf
Fortress - a game that uses text symbols for graphics to create an enitre
fantasy world. This article from 2013 talks about how Notch drew inspiration
for minecraft from it.

[https://www.wired.com/2013/11/minecraft-
book/](https://www.wired.com/2013/11/minecraft-book/)

There is something special about seeing someone commit an inordinate amount of
time to singular focus. Following that thread to see who/what else
follows...who inherits the obsession and how they evolve it...I could read all
day about it.

